# glowing nissan emblem



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Found this on ebay, thought that they were only manufactured for honda and acura though. guess not. 









Found at http://ebay2.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_dcde142185db4f1330e6a5987ce6e0a6/i-1.JPG


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

just watch which one you get, I found out the hard way that one is an actuall emblem, and the other is nothing more than a sticker with a thick clear coat that comes off after about a month. But they do look good at night on your car, mine stood out big time. The one you show is the emblem, it has a plastic border on it, screw that other one!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

does it come in colors other than blue? where i'm at its illegal to have blue lights on your car.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Superfro, Id hate to be a cop in your area then, get ticketed all the time for having blue and red lights on my car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AM I the only one that thinks this is a little corny and just sum :bs: for a car

Just my opinion...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It makes just as much sense as neon below your car. And it matches too, so if you're into that look....

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> It makes just as much sense as neon below your car. And it matches too, so if you're into that look....
> 
> Seth *


Yeah I guess.....if you're into that look  ..

BUT I mean the only light and neon I would accept is with how U did your interior seth....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i think there excuse is some one might confuse you for police but only makes sense to me if you are talking about blue or clear strobes (I'm going to get strobes even though they are kind of ricey because it seem just cool as fuck to be parked at a spot like the gas station, park, mall ect chillin on the hood of my car talking to a bow-legged redbone with green neons glowing under the car and white strobes flashing in the corner and reverse lights flashing.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> chillin on the hood of my car talking to a bow-legged redbone with green neons glowing under the car and white strobes flashing in the corner and reverse lights flashing. [/B]


YO LOL!!!! super U gonna make me peeeee my pants ....

I luv a bow-legged red-bone too.....


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Yah California laws on cars blow, I got ticketed left and right for my blue hoodlights and blue strobes, not to mention the blue and purple neon i have running thorughout my interior. I got so many damn fix it tickets I had to mount all my exterior lighting to kill switches in the dash. My fiance is a bloodhound when it comes to cops while were cruising, all she has to do is say the word and i flip the switch until either the cop or i passes outta ticketing range hehe.

You're right, strobes are kinda ricey, but they get mad looks.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i wouldnt get it..............i used to like the Honda ones when they came out, but at least they looked like the real honda emblems......these look really fake..........i remember when the Nissan ones first came out............instead of blue around it, it was red.................


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Yah California laws on cars blow, I got ticketed left and right for my blue hoodlights and blue strobes, not to mention the blue and purple neon i have running thorughout my interior. I got so many damn fix it tickets I had to mount all my exterior lighting to kill switches in the dash. My fiance is a bloodhound when it comes to cops while were cruising, all she has to do is say the word and i flip the switch until either the cop or i passes outta ticketing range hehe.
> 
> You're right, strobes are kinda ricey, but they get mad looks. *


DAMN U should get some kinda Strobe Award for your commitment and hard work to keep the style alive......lol

NAh but for real--it seems like Cali got it real bad...I get the feeling once that F&F 2 comes out and Miami gets alot more attention were going to start having the same type of problems--on top of the ones we already have...


----------

